# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] Microsoft Windows Common Controls 2-6.0 (SP6)

## KevBotes

Hi all,

i believe that Microsoft Windows Common Controls 2-6.0 (SP6) is no longer used.

We are upgrading from Office  to Office 365, and as such, some of our Addin no longer run correctly due to the missing reference to Microsoft Windows Common Controls 2-6.0 (SP6)

One of the problems i have is that Format(date, "yyyy") no longer seems to work.

Is there an alternative method ?

Thanks

Kevin

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Kevin,

The best site I know to help with "Missing References" is:

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/MissingReferences.aspx 

Follow cpearson's instructions and see if you can resolve your problem.

----------


## KevBotes

hi, yeah, i know its a missing reference. Its quite easy to fix.

Problem is, i am not sure if a should fix. I see some sites stating that this reference is old school and has been replaced with better controls.

I am just not sure on how to fix some of the code.

I want to keep my addin fairly up to date, and any new user using the item will first have to install missing references, which they may not have the know how for.

i am surprise though that format(date,"dd mmm yyyy") is affected by this missing reference. and don't  know the best way to fix it.

----------


## KevBotes

OK, sorted, I basically just unchecked the missing control. closed excel. re-opened using my addin and walla, no more error.

So marking this as solved.

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Kevin,

Read the last few suggestions at:

https://social.technet.microsoft.com...10?forum=excel 

I've had this problem before also, with the "Format()" in VBA.  My thinking was the compiled VBA looked for an old .dll that had been moved to a different directory.  VBA needed to find the .dll to understand what "Format()" was supposed to do.

----------

